# [Panic / abort] Invalid opcode

## [vector]

Bonjour,

J'ai un certain nombre de problèmes obscurs qui sont arrivés sur un serveur Gentoo. Je précise que je n'ai pas en ce moment accès physique à la machine et que celle-ci est maintenant éteinte.

Ce serveur était actif depuis environ 2 ans (kernel 2.6.19), ill y a quelques jours, il a eu un kernel panic. Une photo a pu être faite, mais je n'ai pas le début du message.

http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/3054/img3443.th.jpg

La machine a pu être redémarrée, et tout semblait normal.

Hier, un démon a planté, voulant faire un rc-status, bash a détecté des erreurs de syntaxe imaginaires dans /sbin/functions.sh et /sbin/runlevels.sh. Après avoir cherché, il n'accepte plus la syntaxe : [[ ! -r xxxxx ]]. Si j'enlève le !, cela marche. J'ai testé avec le shell de busybox, les scripts sont bien valides. Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'il y a deux jours, bash fonctionnait normalement. Je n'ai rien fait entre temps.

Je me suis aperçu que le démon n'avait pas segfaulté mais avait été tué par : "trap: invalid opcode". Ceci arrive aussi aléatoirement avec dd et d'autres programmes. Sur Internet, j'ai pu voir qu'un "invalid opcode" peut arriver dans le noyau et donner un panic avec "Killing interrupt handler" comme dans mon cas.

Après remplacement par un bash de mon poste de travail, j'ai pu retrouver un environnement normal et j'ai éteint le serveur. L'arrêt n'a pas été correct : j'ai eu dans le dmesg les sync et les unmount puis "System halted" alors que j'avais encore ma connexion SSH active.

Je soupçonne donc un problème matériel (mémoire / proc). Qu'en pensez-vous ? d'autres causes possibles ?

Merci.

----------

## Desintegr

Si ça fonctionnait bien depuis  2 ans, il y a peu de raisons pour que ça viennent des logiciels.

Il s'agit surement d'un problème avec la mémoire. Essaye de faire un memtest (pendant une période assez longue si possible).

----------

## [vector]

Merci. J'ai donc fait un memtest et après moins d'une heure, au moins 20000 erreurs ont été trouvées.   :Confused: 

J'ai donc changé la barette et procéder à une reinstall.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas besoin de réinstall après changement de mémoire ...

----------

## loopx

mon serveur a paniqué il y a quelques jours, je l'ai rebooté  :Very Happy:   il fonctionne  :Very Happy: 

Au boulot, un qui a paniqué aussi, ca faisait peut être 600 jours qu'il était up (vu que son coéquipié est à plus de 600 aussi), un panic de temps en temps, ca fait pas de mal   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## [vector]

Qu'un serveur panique soit, je n'ai pas de problème avec ça. Mais quand bash se met à voir des erreurs de syntaxes imaginaires, ça me plait moins.

D'ailleurs avec une mémoire corrompue, tout fichier copié ou modifié ayant été localement en RAM est potentiellement corrompu non ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *[vector] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'ailleurs avec une mémoire corrompue, tout fichier copié ou modifié ayant été localement en RAM est potentiellement corrompu non ?

 

y a de gros risques oui.

----------

## [vector]

Dans ce cas, ne pouvant prévoir quand les erreurs sont apparues, surtout sur un système ou tout est compilé, je préfère ne pas prendre de risque (sachant que c'est surtout un serveur de fichier et responsable de sauvegarde).

----------

